# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Martesa të detyruara dhe martesat në moshë të re!

## IL__SANTO

Sot e kesaj dite dmth ne vitn 2006 degjoj akoma raste qe njerezit mbartohen me Mbleseri  (Shkes) Prandaj dhe kjo gje me ngall habi te madhe duke menduar se thjesht duke pare 1 person rreth 1 ore me te cilin mund te kalojne jeten shume njerez martohen akoma ne menyra (Primitive).
Ka edhe martesa ne moshe shume te re ose martesa brenda familjes.
Prandaj desha te dija mendimin e pergjithshem si ju duken ju te gjitha keto?

 Ju lutem permbajuni temes.

----------


## baby dream

ka edhe do kete edhe per shume kohe se nuk jane te gjitha vajzat dhe djemte njesoj ka nga ata qe dalin dhe i njohin vete po ka edhe nga ata qe i marton shtepia ose fisi akoma edhe per mua eshte budallalik te martohesh me dike qe e shesh nje here ose ke fol dy here ne telefon sepse dikush do behet sebep qe ti te njohesh dike nje shoqe ose nje shok por qe nuk quhet rendom shkesi megjithate une nuk jam dakort me martesat me mbleseri te kohes se qepes kurse per vajzat qe i mbajne mbyllur ne shtepi dhe kalojne 20 vjec dhe mendojne bobo mbeta pa martu spo i troket deres njeri me vjen keq me te vertet per ato eshte shpetim shkesi sepse skane mundesi me i njohur vete cti besh pasojat e monizmit jo me larg se pardje njoha nje vajze ne sallonin e fustaneve te nuseve sepse po provonim te dyja dhe e pyeta per moshen jam 16 vjec tha nga nje fshat i kavajes 
po ti akoma sje rrit i thashe ske mbaru shkollen epo ma dha babi tha sja kthej dot fjalen  
me erdhi keq po sa ka si ajo? plot plot sa keq......

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Sot e kesaj dite dmth ne vitn 2006 degjoj akoma raste qe njerezit mbartohen me Mbleseri  (Shkes) Prandaj dhe kjo gje me ngall habi te madhe duke menduar se thjesht duke pare 1 person rreth 1 ore me te cilin mund te kalojne jeten shume njerez martohen akoma ne menyra (Primitive).Prandaj desha te dija mendimin e pergjithshem si ju duket juve kjo gje?
> 
>  Ju lutem permbajuni temes.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
..........Santo, nese deshiron ta diesh mendimin tim ne lidhje mbi ket pyetje met vertet me duket NJI TRAGJEDI, nji pikllim dhe nji Tradit e pa kok...met vertet me pikllon kejo qeshtje krejtsisht, mbi ket tem mund ta shkruaja se paku nji liber por po kufizohem ne pika te shkurta.
Kejo qeshtje nuk eshte vetem si nji problem tek ne Shqiptaret por tersisht ne ter Bot, kejo eshte nji tradit e lasht e Njerzimit, por per fat te mir shekujsh dhe shekujsh shkoj duke u shendrruar ne menyr ma normale...si psh. te disa Shtete me nji shpejtesi ma te lasht dhe te disa me ngadale,..........por kejo ndoll edhe tashti ne çdo pjes te Shteteve pa merr parasyesh qe jemi ne vitim 2006, traditat veshtir harrohen apo ndryshohen.
                          ..........por kejo tradit nuk ka qen vetem per Varza po ashtu dhe per Mashkuj, siq me tregojke Gjyshja ime deri sa i kam fejuar femit e vet ne barkun e nenave,(nese ti e ke djal dhe vet vajz do te martohen...etj...budallaqe), po ashtu ne djep apo ne mosh shum te vogel, te mos ta qoj me larg nji Shok ne shkollen e mesme per nji koh ishte shum i merzitur dhe me tregoj duke qajtur qe Prindrit e tij e kishin fejuar 5vjeqar me nji vajz qe nuk ndien per te asgje, dhe nuk din qe te bej vetem te del nga shtepia sepse nuk kuptohet me Prind fare...dhe shum e shum gjera te tjera qe mos ta zgjas me shum se ju lodha...

Me vjen keq per ato Femra dhe Meshkuj qe nuk kan pasur mundesi per tu arsimuar por deri ne shkollen  fillore. Te shkollimit te mesem e kan pak me let , por te gjoret te shkolles fillore qe i fejojn posa ta kryejn apo sa ti ban 18 Ja e martojn femi pa gezuar rinin...o fat i zi per keta qe me dhem zemra kur te mendoj ne keto fate...por ta shiqojm ne menyer pozitive qe per fat te mir keto gjera gjithnje po ndollin me pak...por e keqja eshte qe disa nuk e dijn sa e rendesishme eshte qe ta kryesh sado pak shkollimin e mesem dhe te ikesh nga ky ferr sidomos deri sa ti kesh disa vite... Por disa qe nuk kan fat te shkollohen sepse Prindrit nuk i lajn, disa qe nuk dijn qe do te thot arsimi, as qe nuk i lajn as Meshkujt se lere me Femrat, si per djal te Halles sime qe jetojn ne nji fshat gati mu desht qe te lutem ne gjuj Prinderve te tij qe ta qojn ne shkollimin e mesem.
............................
..............
JU DESHIROJ TE GJITHVE FAT TE MIR NE JET E DASHURA RINI , JU DUA.........

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Te martohesh me mbleseri nuk do te thote detyrimisht qe martesa eshte e imponuar. Une pa problem do martohesha me dike qe ma sugjeron familja. Ajo nuk do te thote qe mua do te me pelqejne sugjerimet e familjes, *por nese familja ben ndonje sugjerim qe eshte persembari dhe per mua dhe per ta, pse jo. C'rendesi ka kush te prezanton me shpirtin tend binjak?* Per mua nuk ka pike rendeise. Nese dy njerez pelqehen, pelqehen. Pse duhet te mendojme se prezantimi nga familja eshte prapanik. 

Mendoj qe eshte fatkeqsi qe familja te te *detyroje* te martohesh me dike. 
.

----------


## bayern

Ca ndryshimi ka midis te detyruarit nga familja edhe dikujt qe te eshte 'rekomanduar' nga familja?

E keni kap gabim muhabetin, martesa me mbleseri eshte vertet e organizuar me urdhen ka nolt ama po nuk u perputhen karakteret 2 individeve qe ciftezohen piji longun mbleserise se ajo martese eshte e destinume me deshtu.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Ca ndryshimi ka midis te detyruarit nga familja edhe dikujt qe te eshte 'rekomanduar' nga familja?


Detyrim = do ta marresh se s'ben. Nuk ka jo, ose, por. 

Rekomandim = shife kete djale/vajze, se mbase te pelqen.

----------


## bayern

Zakonisht kur familja ta rekomandon dmth qe  'o merre o mbete beqar'. 
Ne pergjithsi rekomandimet behen kur familja nuk te pelqen dike qe ti do edhe qe te te distancojne mundohen te te fusin 'mikun'.
Mos hap fjalorin te gjesh kuptimin e fjales po lidhe me ngjarjen ne fjale.

----------


## Antipatrea

Ej po sikur familja te rekomandoje te dashuren apo te dashurin tend.....seshte keq, apo jo????? I ka ndodhur shoqes sime. Kur ia kishin thene pak me takt keshtu, jo drejtperdrejt, kjo kishte bere sikur si interesonte. Pastaj thoshte sa shkove ne dhomen time qe isha vetem,se mbaj mend me se ca kam bere ......E shkreta kishte kohe qe po mundohej tua thoshte, po sia mbante......

Ata te mite sngaterrohen me keto gjera, vetem se sa here qe flas ne telefon me thone : kemi ndonje te re apo jo???? Pike e zeze.....sikur bien grate nga qielli ketu....

----------


## romeoOOO

Uhhhh tema ishte nje tjeter e ne disa postime mori drejtime te tjera!  

Cfare problemi ka se si e njeh nje person?

Mund ta njohesh ne nje lokal, mund ta njohesh ne rruge, ne shkolle, midis miqsh etj etj dhe nder keto eshte edhe njohja nga ndonje i aferm. 
Qe te prezantoj nje i aferm sdo te thote qe ti do ta maresh se sben ate. 

Pastaj kush me thote mua, sa kohe duhet per te njohur nje person qe te thuash qe eshte njeriu i jetes tende?

Pergjigja eshte shume e thjeshte, nuk e njeh kurr nje person, deri ne vdekje!





> ..............


Ti psh per mendimin tim ke treguar anen me te keqe, por dhe me te vjetren. Nuk mendoj me se egzistojne me keto gjera qe ke shkruar ti. Dhe shpresoj mos te egzistojne me.



Nejse se u zgjata pak, mbleseria egziston dhe do te egzistoje por ska pse te shihet me ate sy kaq kritik. Mendoj qe eshte nje menyre si cdo menyre tjeter per te "njohur" dike.

----------


## Antipatrea

> Qe te prezantoj nje i aferm sdo te thote qe ti do ta maresh se sben ate. 
> Nejse se u zgjata pak, mbleseria egziston dhe do te egzistoje por ska pse te shihet me ate sy kaq kritik. Mendoj qe eshte nje menyre si cdo menyre tjeter per te "njohur" dike.


 Ti ne rregull e ke, po ketu spo diskutohet per rastet kur i thone prinderit goces qe kete do marresh dhe ka marre fund puna dhe ajo e shkreta eshte e detyruar te thoje vetem : i te doni ju......keto raste, fatkeqesisht, ekzistojne rendom ne gjithe Shqiperine.....

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Gogla e kuqe o derman po mire me detyrim apo Jo sipas mendimit tat ka Vlere ajo Martes apo Jo?
> Se Detyrimi eshte dhe me i theksuar ne te tilla raste sepse puna Bindese e Familjes eshte e madhe pasi jane ata Nismetaret e ketyre martesave dhe jo personat ne Fjale.


Mua mu duk se u shpreha shume qarte te postimi #5, megjithate shoh se nuk me paske kuptuar. 

Mua personalisht o me ngjit me dike o nuk me ngjit. E mar vesh per nje here. Po nuk me ngjiti, nuk ka burre nene te me mbushe mendjen. 

Nese familja ime me prezanton me dike qe ia vlen, nuk ka arsye pse mos ta konsideroj. Une e kam thene dhe me larte, ne falmiljen time, rekomandimi eshte rekomandim, me kuptimin e mirfillte te fjales. 

Sugjerimet qe kam pare ne fisin tim, kane qene vertete sugjerime. Niveli i familjes as nuk duhet permendur, sepse eshte nje kusht i ditur. Ata qe kane sugjeruar, kane konsideruar tipat e personave. Familjet nuk kane bere ndonje pune bindese per ti ngecur personat, dhe personat kane qene krejt te lire dhe te pa influencuar ne zgjedhjet e tyre. 

Dua te shtoj qe ne familjen time nuk jane bere sugjerime kur njerezit kane qene te zene, apo ndonje pjestar ka menduar se dikujt i ka ardhur koha per tu martuar. Sugjerimet jane bere thjesht se ndonje pjesetar "mistrec" ka menduar se keta dy njerez do te puqeshin per se mbari.  :ngerdheshje: DDD

Pergjigjja ime eshte: PO ia vlen te martohesh me dike te sugjeruar nga familja, nese sugjerimi eshte si ai qe pershkrova me lart.  :buzeqeshje: ) Puqjen dhe deshiren e flakte te personave te rrine me njeri-tjetrin as nuk po e permend, sepse eshte kusht baze.

----------


## Ihti

> Mua mu duk se u shpreha shume qarte te postimi #5, megjithate shoh se nuk me paske kuptuar. 
> 
> Mua personalisht o me ngjit me dike o nuk me ngjit. E mar vesh per nje here. Po nuk me ngjiti, nuk ka burre nene te me mbushe mendjen. 
> 
> Nese familja ime me prezanton me dike qe ia vlen, nuk ka arsye pse mos ta konsideroj. Une e kam thene dhe me larte, ne falmiljen time, rekomandimi eshte rekomandim, me kuptimin e mirfillte te fjales. 
> 
> Sugjerimet qe kam pare ne fisin tim, kane qene vertete sugjerime. Niveli i familjes as nuk duhet permendur, sepse eshte nje kusht i ditur. Ata qe kane sugjeruar, kane konsideruar tipat e personave. Familjet nuk kane bere ndonje pune bindese per ti ngecur personat, dhe personat kane qene krejt te lire dhe te pa influencuar ne zgjedhjet e tyre. 
> 
> Dua te shtoj qe ne familjen time nuk jane bere sugjerime kur njerezit kane qene te zene, apo ndonje pjestar ka menduar se dikujt i ka ardhur koha per tu martuar. Sugjerimet jane bere thjesht se ndonje pjesetar "mistrec" ka menduar se keta dy njerez do te puqeshin per se mbari. DDD
> ...



Nice firme Gogle!

Ne lidhje me temen:  i kam konsideruar te gjitha sugjerimet e familjes--ai xhaja im se nga i gjente ca femra me shalet si kullona greke e parakolpa si te bejuotci --s'ma bote zemra me i prish qejfin.

----------


## mario_kingu

familaj mund te thot o djal  shikoje pak  kete vajz  por prap  pse pive nje kafe  e dy e tre e kater sdmth qe o nene jepi se mbaroj  ajo o thjesht  njoje 

un per vete sdo e kisha shum problem  por 23 vjec jam akoma i ri   :buzeqeshje:  sngela ne shpi

----------


## [xeni]

> Sot e kesaj dite dmth ne vitn 2006 degjoj akoma raste qe njerezit mbartohen me Mbleseri  (Shkes) Prandaj dhe kjo gje me ngall habi te madhe duke menduar se thjesht duke pare 1 person rreth 1 ore me te cilin mund te kalojne jeten shume njerez martohen akoma ne menyra (Primitive).Prandaj desha te dija mendimin e pergjithshem si ju duket juve kjo gje?
> 
> Ju lutem permbajuni temes.


Nuk jam dakord me fjalen "primitive" qe perdorni per keto lloj martesash. 
(Kuptohet qe nuk kam parasysh martesat e koheve me pare kur njohja ishte e kufizuar me ndonje bisede te shkurter ku djali dhe vajza nuk merrnin dot guximin ta shihnin njeri-tjetrin ne sy, ose shiheshin per here te pare naten e pare te marteses. Athere sigurisht qe ka pase shkelje te te drejtave te njeriut.  :ngerdheshje: )

Mendoj se nuk ka asgje te keqe qe te martohesh me dike qe te sugjerohet nga familja dhe me pas ti gjen mundesi ta njohesh, te rrish per ca kohe me te. Ketu lind pyetja: Sa kohe te duhet ta njohesh dike? Per disa njohja duhet te perfshije edhe nje periudhe bashkejetese, per disa te tjere eshte e mjaftueshme edhe thjeshte biseda dhe takimi me te disa here. Gjithsekush e di vete punen e tij dhe ketu s'ka primitivitet fare. 

Une kam nje shok qe u fejua keshtu. Familja i sugjeroi nje vajze. Qofte nga motrat e tija, qofte nga te tjere kishte referenca te mira. Shkoi, e takoi, u njoht, e pelqeu dhe u fejuan. Tani gjithe kohen ne telefon miku.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kam njohur edhe nga ata qe kane nejte bashke per 2 vjet, ia piu longun, pastaj gjeti nje tjeter ene i tha "deri ketu ne". 

Per mu me primitive eshte kjo e dyta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## helios

Ka raste kur familja nderhyn pa e ditur qe ti je i lidhur  :ngerdheshje: , fillojne "gerr-gerret" pastaj ne cift  :pa dhembe: . Kshuqe mos lejoni teze, halla apo xhaja te fusin hundet nese jeni shpirtra te paster qe nuk dini t'i mbani per vete keto 'ndodhi' aq te parendesishme, lol.

Pse kam idene qe vetem ne Shqiperi dhe diku nga Afrika Ululumama ndodhin keto "rekomandimet"?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lunesta

Ne qofte se arrin puna der aty qe dikujt ti rekomandoje familja dike per ate pune atehere ke hyre zyrtarisht tek 'losers-zone'. Puna eshte qe njeriu ta gjeje vete shpirtin e zemres dhe mos te shkoje deri aty sa te kerkoje asistence martesore. Dashuria te lindi vete, jo ta kerkosh me zor se ashtu e humb spontanitetin djeges.

Sa per martesat me mbleseri jam kategorikisht kunder. Jane nje atavizem i se kaluares, tregues i nje shoqerie te mbyllur tribale e cila nenshtron ndjenjat dhe kontrollon shpirtin e lire, por edhe i druhet funksionimit te lirshem te shpirtit njerezor. Nese mbleseria do te kryhej sepse dikujt i ka kaluar mosha dhe ka nevoje per ndihme ajo e ka nje fare funksioni, por nese eshte rregull ekzistues qe shmang dashurine dhe lidh njerez qe se kane pare kurre njeri tjetrin ne menyre autoritare atehere mbleseria eshte nje tipar qe rrudh dhe zvetenon komunitetin qe e aplikon ate. Lexoni pak 'Sezoni dimeror i Kafe Rivieres' nga IK te mesoni me shume per kete fenomen primitiv.

----------


## vajza_pr

ka raste edhe sot ashtu por shume te rralla une per vete isha tmerru me u martu me nje njeri qe se kam par kurr

----------


## FLORIRI

Lexoj ne gazet para do ditesh qe nje vajze qelloi me plumb veten ne gjoks sepse nuk donte qe te martohej me burrin qe i kishte gjetur babai...
Me then te drejten ka ca zona qe hala nuk jan krijuar mundesite qe te rinjte te lidhen lirshem me njeri tjetrin e te vendosin vete per fatin e tyre...
Ky fenomen do vazhdoje dhe per do kohe derisa shumica e fshatarkeve te ndjekin gjimnazet e universitet,vende ku mund te krijojn njohje etj etj... :i ngrysur:

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Sot e kesaj dite dmth ne vitn 2006 degjoj akoma raste qe njerezit mbartohen me Mbleseri  (Shkes) Prandaj dhe kjo gje me ngall habi te madhe duke menduar se thjesht duke pare 1 person rreth 1 ore me te cilin mund te kalojne jeten shume njerez martohen akoma ne menyra (Primitive).Prandaj desha te dija mendimin e pergjithshem si ju duket juve kjo gje?
> 
>  Ju lutem permbajuni temes.


Te rish 8 ore ne pune plus 4 ore internet dite per dite si thua ti mund te martohesh pa mbleseri?

E pra gjysma e forumisteve ketu vetem me mbleseri do martohen (pas nja dy fejesash chit-chat te deshtuara)....

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Ate te shtepise time e hedhin llafin nganjehere por nga nje vesh hyn e nga tjetri del.


Gio degjoja  llafin prindit  (lol) se  do pendohesh ................




> A ekziston akoma ne menyr te Theksuar Fenomeni i Martesa me Mbleseri?


Ekziston  !!!!!!  Natyrish  po,   por se sa e vlersojne kjo eshte tjeter gje.......
Shkesa  per martese ne shumicen e rasteve me sa kam  pare dhe  degjuar kane ec dhe kane perjetuar me shume se sa ato ne rast ( njohje me dike) kjo mbase ka ndodhur sepse te tjera kohe  ishin dhe (Nuses)  nuk i ndegjohej dhe  shume fjala,  por tani me Evolimin  e kohes (lol) shume  gjera kane ndryshuar ,Personalisht nuk jam Dakort  Hic.............. :buzeqeshje:

----------

